# Cruze Diesel DPF EGR SCR Delete Review and Thoughts



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for the videos, there’s not many deleted sound clips/acceleration runs out there.

As far as the mileage, most people that do the delete report a drastic increase in mileage. Like easily 60+mpg averages on the highway. The fact that it never does a regen will save a huge amount of fuel. I would chalk it up to the fact that it’s winter and winter fuel affects fuel economy. You should be getting waaaay more than 35mpg on the highway in a deleted diesel.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Great job, Thanks


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

There’s a bump in mpg, but not huge. The big mpg numbers come more from how and where you drive than from the delete.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Got 135K on my '14 CTD. I'll be doing the delete tune as soon as this winter is over! Thanks for this info. 

Anyone in the northeast perform the delete tune? I'm located in Massachusetts


----------



## jakenkaiser (May 17, 2017)

Update on mpg...... i must have had a bad batch of fuel or something. because now i get 40-55 mpg average. and ive never been the type thats 'light on the throttle'


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Do you know if you can revert to factory standard firmware or is it irreversible after your flash it?


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

When you put the new tune in it the first thing is to copy the stock tune and pull it out. All the sensors are used in the new down pipe so in theory everything should go back into its original location in the old hardware and work with the reloaded stock tune. 

Personally I wouldn't want to drive a car that that had been done to considering how difficult they can be when everything is stock that seems like you're really asking for trouble.


----------



## Sparky68 (Feb 9, 2018)

Do these tunes come with a DEF delete also? I never see it mentioned at all. It was always part of the tuning when I did my Duramax.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Sparky68 said:


> Do these tunes come with a DEF delete also? I never see it mentioned at all. It was always part of the tuning when I did my Duramax.


Yes DPF/EGR/SCR/DEF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky68 (Feb 9, 2018)

joshpjost said:


> Yes DPF/EGR/SCR/DEF
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I assumed they did but that’s gotten me in trouble before.


----------



## Kaiserdtm (Oct 12, 2017)

Does the delete tune turn off the two sensors in the rear of the exhaust? Mine is on jackstands still from the delete and I decided to do a 3" from where the SCR used to be, back. So no room for the sensors back there.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

It ignores what the sensors are saying, but I don’t know if the computer checks to see if they are there or not. Don’t tear them up incase you need to have them plugged in.


----------



## Kaiserdtm (Oct 12, 2017)

So I probably drove it around 60-70 miles after the delete today and no lights came on, incredible difference in how the car reacts as well. Just waiting for the weather to get a little warmer so I can roll around with the windows down and hear that 3"! &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Billy8098 (Oct 22, 2017)

Installed the delete kit about 12k miles ago. Overall I have not been impressed in the slightest. I ran a Trifecta tune with emission equipment intact and it ran perfect, ton of power and a slight mpg improvement over stock. I switch to the Fleece tune so I could ditch the emission crap. After the delete kit was installed I ended up with a rough running car once the engine warms up. Also, engine is rough on shut down, guessing because of the throttle valve being disconnected. My mpg dropped by 2-4mpg, it's now worse than stock or with the Trifecta tune. Power is less than Trifecta, I would say very close to stock performance. No CEL or any other clue to what might be the issue. Reinstalled all emission equipment and car runs great with both the stock tune and the Trifecta tune.

I have contacted Fleece and they offered to check it out, but I have asked for a appointment for over 2 months and have yet to hear back.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Billy8098 said:


> Installed the delete kit about 12k miles ago. Overall I have not been impressed in the slightest. I ran a Trifecta tune with emission equipment intact and it ran perfect, ton of power and a slight mpg improvement over stock. I switch to the Fleece tune so I could ditch the emission crap. After the delete kit was installed I ended up with a rough running car once the engine warms up. Also, engine is rough on shut down, guessing because of the throttle valve being disconnected. My mpg dropped by 2-4mpg, it's now worse than stock or with the Trifecta tune. Power is less than Trifecta, I would say very close to stock performance. No CEL or any other clue to what might be the issue. Reinstalled all emission equipment and car runs great with both the stock tune and the Trifecta tune.
> 
> I have contacted Fleece and they offered to check it out, but I have asked for a appointment for over 2 months and have yet to hear back.



Yeah something was wrong. Nothing of what you described applies to anyone else with the tune.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Yeah something was wrong. Nothing of what you described applies to anyone else with the tune.


I saw another instance (I think it was a different member) that had similar (though not nearly as detrimental) results (no driving issues, but no gain in fuel economy).


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Got a pic of the SCR delete you did? I'm planning on running a true straight pipe soon.

+1 on the nasty winter diesel: I drove from St. Paul to Houston recently, and after filling up near the gulf coast, I was getting a solid 10 MPG more per tank vs when I had filled up in the northern states.


----------



## AK-CRUZE (Sep 10, 2014)

Kaiserdtm said:


> So I probably drove it around 60-70 miles after the delete today and no lights came on, incredible difference in how the car reacts as well. Just waiting for the weather to get a little warmer so I can roll around with the windows down and hear that 3"! &#55357;&#56846;


Did you simply just tape/hang the rear sensors up out of the way? Have/had the same question as to whether a CEL would pop up if any of the sensors aren't re-installed.
Impatiently waiting for my kit to arrive.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

All the sensors plug back into the new down pipe, the computer just stops looking at what they say.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

jakenkaiser said:


> If anyone has any questions, feel free to post them below. Id love to help with whatever i can. I made some videos of the delete and install as well as some driving and 0-80 videos. Check em out!!!!


I couldn't view the videos, any chance you still got em?

Also, I have been looking into the $1300 tune/dpf/egr upgrade, do you believe spending over a thousand dollars is worth it now that you have it? Would you do it again, or if you did it again would you just do a tune only? I'm just a little hesitant with removing emissions, but not against it.


----------



## msutto51 (Jun 4, 2018)

Controller checks for Resistant's


----------



## Skyrob66 (May 8, 2019)

This is sort of an old post but question.... would the car still pass an emissions test in NY after delete?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have to imagine it would not.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Mine passed in MA. Whole emissions section said “unsupported” instead of “pass” or “fail”. Vehicle shows readiness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Who has the tune and down pipe? Thanks


----------



## Litlebos (May 3, 2014)

jakenkaiser said:


> 14 Cruze TD. Hit 100k miles and decided i was sick and tired of taking the car back in to dealer for emissions related check engine lights. So i removed my dpf and egr, tuned the car with race tune from oz tuner. then i still didnt like the exhaust note, so i deleted the scr as well. overall performance is very good. its literally like a different car. the low rpm (1000 - 2100) remains about the same, but 2100rpm + has so much more power. i used to prefer manual slap shift when trying to get the most out of the car, but now i just leave it in drive and it takes off. if you pull out and just ease a little more than 1/4 throttle you are likely to chirp the tires. granted, its no race car, but that torque is unbelievable and its extremely fun to drive.
> 
> so here are some of the questions i had before i did my mod, to which i could find no answers at the time. also some info i think could be useful after my first 1500 miles with tune.
> 
> ...


I didnt see who you got your race tune and gear from, are you still satisfied with it and have you gotten better mileage like many others report. 

I too cannot view the videos, I realize this post is over a year old, originally.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

starspangled6.0 said:


> Got a pic of the SCR delete you did? I'm planning on running a true straight pipe soon.
> 
> +1 on the nasty winter diesel: I drove from St. Paul to Houston recently, and after filling up near the gulf coast, I was getting a solid 10 MPG more per tank vs when I had filled up in the northern states.


weird i get exact same mpg all year whether its -40f or 100f

winter fuel and studded tires dont lessen my mpgs


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TX CTD said:


> When you put the new tune in it the first thing is to copy the stock tune and pull it out. All the sensors are used in the new down pipe so in theory everything should go back into its original location in the old hardware and work with the reloaded stock tune.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't want to drive a car that that had been done to considering how difficult they can be when everything is stock that seems like you're really asking for trouble.


found it weird that a couple sensors are installed in different locations on the downpipe vs the dpf.


----------



## Chrisl2013 (Sep 18, 2019)

A


----------



## TimP (Nov 11, 2019)

jakenkaiser said:


> 14 Cruze TD. Hit 100k miles and decided i was sick and tired of taking the car back in to dealer for emissions related check engine lights. So i removed my dpf and egr, tuned the car with race tune from oz tuner. then i still didnt like the exhaust note, so i deleted the scr as well. overall performance is very good. its literally like a different car. the low rpm (1000 - 2100) remains about the same, but 2100rpm + has so much more power. i used to prefer manual slap shift when trying to get the most out of the car, but now i just leave it in drive and it takes off. if you pull out and just ease a little more than 1/4 throttle you are likely to chirp the tires. granted, its no race car, but that torque is unbelievable and its extremely fun to drive.
> 
> so here are some of the questions i had before i did my mod, to which i could find no answers at the time. also some info i think could be useful after my first 1500 miles with tune.
> 
> ...


Hi there. What's the website you bought the kit from? Dieselops.com?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

TimP said:


> Hi there. What's the website you bought the kit from? Dieselops.com?


They don't sell them anymore here in the USA. The EPA has stepped up enforcement activities on as part of Donald Trumps' environmental rollbacks. If anyone has custom software or a exhaust I doubt they would be willing to help a new forum member like yourself as it may be a honeypot for .gov. I'd suggest searching the Dark Web and purchase some bitcoins if you don't already have some.


----------



## niaza (Feb 7, 2020)

jakenkaiser said:


> 14 Cruze TD. Hit 100k miles and decided i was sick and tired of taking the car back in to dealer for emissions related check engine lights. So i removed my dpf and egr, tuned the car with race tune from oz tuner. then i still didnt like the exhaust note, so i deleted the scr as well. overall performance is very good. its literally like a different car. the low rpm (1000 - 2100) remains about the same, but 2100rpm + has so much more power. i used to prefer manual slap shift when trying to get the most out of the car, but now i just leave it in drive and it takes off. if you pull out and just ease a little more than 1/4 throttle you are likely to chirp the tires. granted, its no race car, but that torque is unbelievable and its extremely fun to drive.
> 
> so here are some of the questions i had before i did my mod, to which i could find no answers at the time. also some info i think could be useful after my first 1500 miles with tune.
> 
> ...


hello, this video delete? i have problem dpf , i remove filter and how reset?


----------



## Robbie Cline (Nov 6, 2020)

jakenkaiser said:


> 14 Cruze TD. Hit 100k miles and decided i was sick and tired of taking the car back in to dealer for emissions related check engine lights. So i removed my dpf and egr, tuned the car with race tune from oz tuner. then i still didnt like the exhaust note, so i deleted the scr as well. overall performance is very good. its literally like a different car. the low rpm (1000 - 2100) remains about the same, but 2100rpm + has so much more power. i used to prefer manual slap shift when trying to get the most out of the car, but now i just leave it in drive and it takes off. if you pull out and just ease a little more than 1/4 throttle you are likely to chirp the tires. granted, its no race car, but that torque is unbelievable and its extremely fun to drive.
> 
> so here are some of the questions i had before i did my mod, to which i could find no answers at the time. also some info i think could be useful after my first 1500 miles with tune.
> 
> ...


Hello there. 
I am interested in deleting my 2014Cruz diesel. Do I just need the down pipe and programmer?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Robbie Cline said:


> Hello there.
> I am interested in deleting my 2014Cruz diesel. Do I just need the down pipe and programmer?


Please read the other comments of the thread. Delete are like rare ore, good luck finding it since the EPA cracked down on it.


----------



## 6adz00ks (Jul 5, 2021)

I know old thread, but I just got a delete tune on my car and was wondering if there is any problem with completely removing the egr valve?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

6adz00ks said:


> I know old thread, but I just got a delete tune on my car and was wondering if there is any problem with completely removing the egr valve?


If it’s tuned out, replace it with a block off plate and be down with it.


----------

